
Ask HN: Suggestions for email provider separate from vps - tmaly
I currently use a shared hosting provider to handle my email for several domains, but I run all other aspects on a digital ocean droplet.  The costs for this shared hosting provider has skyrocketed.  I am looking for a good email provider that does not break the bank that I can setup a few domains on with a dozen or so email accounts.<p>Can anyone suggest a good provider?
======
jeffmould
Google Apps for Business is good and affordable. $5 per email address. They
only charge per email address, so you can add multiple domain support to each
address.

Just in case, they do offer phone support that is very helpful for
emergencies.

We have been using them now for several years and have never had a major
problem. Several months ago we had to merge another Google Business account
into our existing account and late on a Saturday night we had a support rep
working with us through the entire process to minimize downtime and also
ensure we didn't lose any email along the way. They followed back up with us
several days later to see if everything was working properly and if we had any
more issues. I was pleasantly surprised considering the horror stories you
hear about Google in general.

